# Salt/mineral blocks



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I've heard good things about using these. I've been told to set them up near a water source or damp ground and the deer will lick on them all summer up until about the second weekend of bow season, then they quit. Does anybody here have any experience with this?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Used them off and on for years. They are not a bait source per se... Put them out only if you want to help the animals gain essential nutrients and possibly help with rack development and fawn recruitment.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, by the time Deer season rolls around bucks with fully formed antlers dont really need to visit them, mineral blocks are probably more bennifitial to does who need the minerals during pregnancy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you want a healthy deer herd... Put them out now. Like mentioned they help with antler growth and does while pregnant and nursing.

This is also a perfect place to put up a camera so you know what deer are in your area. You will get good pictures during the spring/summer months. Then you can see if there is that "monster" you want to target.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

100# Stock Salt
50# Trace Mineral
50# Di Cal
Box of A&H Washing Soda

Dig hole 6 inches pretty good size around.Pour Salt,Trace Mineral and Di Cal in,cover with A&H Washing Soda,cover with layer of dirt,pour water over.Redo in 6 months then once a year.

The deer will eat the dirt and the hole keeps getting bigger and bigger as long as you keep redoing it every 6 months. You can buy the stuff except for the arm and hammer at a feed store andf it will be cheaper all total than a couple of mineral blocks.

 Al


----------

